# T.S Dolphin



## thunderd

I wonder if anyone did their training on the Dolphin in Leith. I was part of the group in the attached photo taken in 1955. If you are in the photo or attended the Dolphin about that time I'd love to hear from you.

Regards
Derek Blair


----------



## Stuart.Henderson

Hi Derek
I did my training at the Dolphin starting Jan 65 and still have a photo like yours taken at the gangway,

Regards
Stuart


----------



## thunderd

Hi Stuart, I've now ac***ulated quite a few photos of the Dolphin and a few of the staff but I still haven't managed to find one of her before she became an "accomodation ship, she actually had quite an interesting history and saw a bit of action as a warship.


----------



## fredkinghorn

Thunderd--your photo reminds me of when I did my Cook's ticket on the " Dolphin "
There was a small bird at the porthole at the back of one of the galley stoves. The ship's cat saw it and jumped up to catch it. the cat landed allfours on the top of the stove and then at a great rate of knots went right throgh the porthole and into the dock. It was fished out and taken to the vet with badly burned pawpads. Onlt eight lives left.


----------



## John Rogers

And which handsome fellow would you be Derek.????? Inquiring minds need to know.
John.
P.S. Please don't tell me you are the hairy one.


----------



## thunderd

John Rogers said:


> And which handsome fellow would you be Derek.????? Inquiring minds need to know.
> John.
> P.S. Please don't tell me you are the hairy one.


The weedy looking one, front row fourth from the left [=P]


----------



## John Rogers

Well,Well.Well,as the old saying goes,you are the hairy one after all.
John.


----------



## thunderd

Oh dear, you are definitely back aren't you John....a positive thorn in my side.


----------



## wee bobby

*T S Dolphin*

HI I was on the dolphin about 1960 a.d. in the east old dock,seems like forever-ago---Wee Bobby (Hippy)


----------



## Argyll

hi wee bobby,
Iwas on Dolphin late 1960/early 61 I take it you were intake before me,
Argyll


----------



## allan besant

Hi, Argyll, what was your dates for the Dolphin. was there from 18/10/60 till 10/02/61 deck course. regards Allan.


----------



## Argyll

Hi Allan,
I was in the same intake as you I still have the group photo . I thought I recognised the name. I have been up in your part of the world with the Hebridean Isles, Releiving the Hamnavoe. nice to hear from you after all theswe years , I wonder what happened to all the guys that were with us.
Best regards Argyll. (Alistair Kernachan)


----------



## wee bobby

HI Argyll--yes ITHINK IT WAS ABOUT THE JUNE 1960 --MEMORY STARTING TO FADE---CAN ONLY REMEMBER CAPT. TAIT?--WEE BOBBY


----------



## thunderd

Here are a couple of photos of Captain tait and some of the other staff members.


----------



## thunderd

R651400 said:


> White haired gent 2nd from left b&w shot, Allan Fisher LNC Principal from 1938?


Yes you are right Malcolm he was the principal until 1966, you've been reading your copy of "The Sea Dominies" haven't you?

On page 14 I loved the quote from Dr. Samuel Johnson who said last century "No man will be a sailor who has contrivance enough to get himself into jail; for being in a ship is being in jail, with the chance of being drowned. A man in jail has more room, better food, and commonly better company".

I totally disagree with him but I guess he was saying that a very long time ago, and I liked the quote.


----------



## wully farquhar

*Dolphin*

Hi Derreck,Who is the chap back row far left,his face is familiar


----------



## thunderd

Wully, his name was Flockhart and I think his first name was Ron, he was one of the seamanship instructors and a really good guy, as indeed I found they all were. I don't know where he originated from.


----------



## wully farquhar

*ts Dolphin*

Sorry Derek,it was the chap in the group photo that i was enquiring about,i did recognise Mr Flockart,no he was not one of my favourites,Harry Lines i think he was called was my best instructor.
Cheers,---------Wully. (Thumb)


----------



## thunderd

Sorry about the mistake Wully. I can remember each face but I'm afraid the names are lost in the mist of time (or senility). They were a great bunch of guys and there isn't much I wouldn't give to learn what became of them all.

As a matter of interest a fair few of them were Shelties.


----------



## Stuart.Henderson

Looking at photo, these are the names as I recall:

Flockart, Adam Tait, "Jo" Johanson Chief Cook, unknown, Bill? Sutherland, unknown.

Sutherland had been quite a useful boxer in his day and he had the ring set up a few times for our entertainment a few bleeding noses! Flockart had a son who I sailed with as 2nd Mate on the Cortona (Donaldsons) in 1966.


Regards
Stuart


----------



## WLH

David Flockhart, born just along the road in Newhaven, sadly passed on. Ex Gibsons etc. Son Colin, Salveson's, went on to Master.
Regards....................WLH


----------



## notnila

The first"unknown" I think Williamson, known to all as "Shooders" .The second "unknown ? McDonald Catering Instructor


----------



## Iain Lourie

Quote "Looking at photo, these are the names as I recall: Flockart, Adam Tait, "Jo" Johanson Chief Cook, unknown, Bill? Sutherland, unknown."

Hey Stuart,

In the picture the last one in line is MacDonald, beside old 'Sudsy' Sutherland if I recall.


----------



## Iain Lourie

wully farquhar said:


> Harry Lines i think he was called was my best instructor.
> Cheers,---------Wully. (Thumb)


Reggie Lines...  Yes he was very good.... 
He used say 'Clobber chops' a lot.
Spoke with slight lispy 'Ch' as if pronouncing with the side of the tongue rather than the front.


----------



## Binnacle

Prior to being run by Leith Nautical, the Dolphin was a club for boys who had an interest in the sea or boats. Financed by local shipping interests. "Old Mac" Macdonald was in charge, he was an ex RN P.O. I think he was gunnery CPO on HMS Claverhouse. He always had a twinkle in his eye when he was telling us off, "a crowd of slugs", after sky larking in the boats etc. He knew how to handle boys, we all respected him. There was very little drill unlike the Boy Scouts etc. When the Nautical took over Mac was replaced by Capt Tait. Did the DB course in 45 and the DEMS course at HMS Claverhouse.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Hi I did the deck boys course on the TS Dolphin way back in 1946-47, Capt Tait was there then and the seamanship instructor was a Mr Macdonald who
had been a Gunnery Instructor on the Dolphin when she actually "sailed". He was only about 5 ft 6 inches both tall and round and had bow legs too but a great instructor Rgds and 73's Ern Barrett


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

I did the Deck boys course on the Dolphin in 1947 and Capt Tait was in charge with wee Mac doing the seamanship course, I still have very long arms from rowing those 27 foot Montague Whalers round the dock
Ern Barrett, now in Adelaide South Oz


----------



## lakercapt

As ax ex "Dolphin" boy I remember on the Cadet course you spent the first term there and the second term a the colege on Comercial Street.
The last term was way out in the docks at the radar station.
On the morning of February 6th 1952 we were rowing thes massive boats up and down the old East and West Docks with a thin covering of ice on the water. Bloody cool.
Got back to the Dolphin and secured the boats.
Found out that the King had died.
Good memeory/ No it was my birthday
Bill


----------



## John Campbell

ernhelenbarrett said:


> I did the Deck boys course on the Dolphin in 1947 and Capt Tait was in charge with wee Mac doing the seamanship course, I still have very long arms from rowing those 27 foot Montague Whalers round the dock
> Ern Barrett, now in Adelaide South Oz


I did a 3 month Deck Boy's course on Dolphin prior joining Bank Line as a Cadet in April 1953.

I remember Adam Tait well and visited him when he retired to Kiess, in Caithness, when I was home on leave.

We had a "Charlie" the night watchman to contend with on the Dolhin who made sure that all lights were out and we were all in our bunks and no noise after 2230.except on Sat night when we got a late pass. Do you remember morning inspections with Capt. Tait and his retinue making sure we had the decks scrubbed and our beds neatly made?(Jester)

We got good training on Dolphin which we surely needed before getting our first seagoing ship.


----------



## mdqld01

My father went to TS DOLPHIN, training to be a steward. I have a photo of him and his classmates with the dates January - March 1954. His name was Brian Davidson, he spent about 10 years in the MN, was with the Orient/Blue Star lines and a few others.


----------



## Iain Lourie

*Ex-Dolphin - Where are they now?*

Some names I recall

Eddie Maguire - Cadet - Edinburgh
Douglas Francis - Cadet
Hugh Malcolm - Cadet -Wick?
Michael Jamieson - Cadet - Shetland
Tony Chapman - Cadet - Musselburgh
Ian Mackay - Cadet - Wick?
Allan Mackie - Cadet - Edinburgh
Stu Whatcott (Deceased) - Dalkieth?
Ian Boucher (sp? + His dad was engineer tutor at LNC)
??? Linklater - Ex Texaco -Tutor
Brian Laurenson - Cadet - Shetland
Charlie Dowie - Cadet (Orkney)
Norman Dunnet - Cadet - Edinburgh
Frank Heavie - Cadet - Edinburgh
Allan MacKenzie - Cadet - Borders
Alec Murray? - Cadet - Also Bosun on Dolphin
Gordon Siegel - Cadet - Inverness

Can't recall anymore at mo'


----------



## mdqld01

My father Brian Davidson, first on left middle row. TS DOLPHIN Jan - March 1954.


----------



## stevie burgess

Iain Lourie said:


> Some names I recall
> 
> Eddie Maguire - Cadet - Edinburgh
> Douglas Francis - Cadet
> Hugh Malcolm - Cadet -Wick?
> Michael Jamieson - Cadet - Shetland
> Tony Chapman - Cadet - Musselburgh
> Ian Mackay - Cadet - Wick?
> Allan Mackie - Cadet - Edinburgh
> Stu Whatcott (Deceased) - Dalkieth?
> Ian Boucher (sp? + His dad was engineer tutor at LNC)
> ??? Linklater - Ex Texaco -Tutor
> Brian Laurenson - Cadet - Shetland
> Charlie Dowie - Cadet (Orkney)
> Norman Dunnet - Cadet - Edinburgh
> Frank Heavie - Cadet - Edinburgh
> Allan MacKenzie - Cadet - Borders
> Alec Murray? - Cadet - Also Bosun on Dolphin
> Gordon Siegel - Cadet - Inverness
> 
> Can't recall anymore at mo'


Hi Iain,I sailed with Capt G.Siegel on a small ro ro running from Kirkwall-Invergordon several years ago(a real gentleman)he was with Arklow Shipping before that for a number of years.He was with Orkney Harbours but back at sea again on the local ferries.


----------



## Binnacle

Before Leith Nautical took over the Dolphin for pre sea training it was a boy's club and "Old Mac" , who had been a gunnery CPO on HMS Claverhouse was in charge. Local ship owners supplied the funding. Evening and weekends we used to go there and get a lot of enjoyment and tuition. Some nights "old mac" would get the .22 rifles out and we would compare accuracy. One night he had us de-greasing a new supply of live hand grenades (Mills bombs), they were for the Home Guard unit which was based in the docks. It was 1940 and all that. Our Dolphin pass permitted us to enter the docks and wander around looking at the vatrious ships. We all respected old MacDonald, his bark was worse than his bite. When we were away down the Old Dock in the English or Montague whalers and he suspected us of clowning around, he would get the megaphone and summon us back with "come back you crowd of slugs".


----------



## Iain Lourie

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Iain,I sailed with Capt G.Siegel on a small ro ro running from Kirkwall-Invergordon several years ago(a real gentleman)he was with Arklow Shipping before that for a number of years.He was with Orkney Harbours but back at sea again on the local ferries.



Well well....... Old Reggie Lines on the Dolphin used to call him Gannet


----------



## stevie burgess

Iain Lourie said:


> Well well....... Old Reggie Lines on the Dolphin used to call him Gannet


Ha ha wait till i see him. I will tell him about you and the SN website as i don't think he's on it yet. I myself was at T.S.DOLPHIN Aug -Dec '75 near the end of it's era....i think they towed her out and set fire to her '77...shame.


----------



## FRANK FERRI

thunderd said:


> I wonder if anyone did their training on the Dolphin in Leith. I was part of the group in the attached photo taken in 1955. If you are in the photo or attended the Dolphin about that time I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> Regards
> Derek Blair


Hi Derek,
I attended TS Dolphin 1951/52, brother Ian 5 years later, don't have class picture.. I lived only 10 minutes walk from "Old Dock" where she was berthed, Ballantyne Road opposite old State cinema in Junction St Leith.
Regards Frank Ferri


----------



## peteratow

*TS Dolphin*

Lots of Dolphin info and photos on www.allatsea.cx and click on sea schools.


----------



## davyt

I was on the deck course on the Dolphin 12 sep to 14 dec 1963 & have great memories of my time on board her.I would love to hear from anyone who was there at the same time as me.I was alowed to leave 2 days early the 12th dec to join my first ship the Benloyal in London on the 14th.stayed at sea till aug 67 & got married in sep 68.Davy Kirke Thomson (Saltcoats)Nicknamed KIRKIE while on the Dolphin.My brother Tommy was there in 1960 catering course.


----------



## neilcowan

I was on the cadets course easter term 1958 then on to the nautical proper until 1959. Did 2nd mates and mates back at the nautical. Any old salts from then still around?


----------



## potty

*T.S. Dolphin*

I attended Leith in1975 and 1977 and we did seamanship on the Dolphin, although I'm not sure if there were bodies sleeping on board at those times.However looking at your list Malcolm Linklater moved to Glasgow College of Nautical Studies when Leith closed and retired about 2000-ish.Tony Chapman was 2/0 in Harry Clyde up to about 1985/86 and then rose to Master with Gearbulk.Sadly he died from a heart attack on board his vessel, in China,[I think},again in the early 2000's but his wife had a commerative bench put next to the Water of Leith, apparently near where the Dolphin used to be.


----------



## Iain Lourie

*Linklater / Chapman*



potty said:


> Malcolm Linklater moved to Glasgow College of Nautical Studies when Leith closed and retired about 2000-ish. Tony Chapman ... Sadly he died from a heart attack on board his vessel, in China,[I think},again in the early 2000's but his wife had a commerative bench put next to the Water of Leith, apparently near where the Dolphin used to be.


Ah yes Linklater. He was Ex Texaco and from memory he was doing his extra masters and started training / teaching us cadets. Great guy. He took us out on the Firth of Forth in the motor lifeboat to sail and play boats - man overboard etc.... Used to drive a maroon MkII Cortina, always polished and spotlessly clean. When we helped move the Dolphin into the Water of Leith berth behind the customhouse Linklater arrived in his khakis to assist, which we found quite humourous at the time.

Tony Chapman, shame he's gone. Another fine gent. From memory he was born in Tobruk, lived over Mussellburgh way- I assume his dad or someone was in the military. Had an unusual laugh, very distinctive. Quite a character too. Must have a look for the bench when I visit Leith next.


----------



## davyt

in the photo of the port deck crew of may to aug 63 the guy at the end of the back row was nicknamed Baggy,he had to repeat the course so was on the same course as me sep to dec 63 & passed.He was handy in the boxing ring.I am sure he was orphined & came from up north maybe Thurso or Banff wonder what became of him? P.S Photos on the Dolphin gallary.davy thomson.


----------



## philray

I was on the T/S Dolphin in APRIL 1951
then joined my first ship the S/S Southern Garden
happy years


----------



## John Campbell

Cadets Pictured here 
http://www.allatsea.cx/images/dolphin/Nigel - Class 1953-4.jpg

was the class in 1953 when I left after doing 3 months to join Bank Line - Capt Tait persuaded me to parade in my Cadets Uniform with the class before going home for a few days and then going to join "Southbank".

Thanks Nigel for posting the pic - the only one I have of my time on that wonderful ship.
JC


http://www.allatsea.cx/images/dolphin/Nigel - Class 1953-4.jpg


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

RE Dolphin and Leith Nautical College Mr Boetcher took us for morse and practical when I did my PMG Ticket at the College in 1954. Got the shock of my life when I went back to Edinburgh for a holiday in 1980 and found that Leith Nautical College was no longer in Leith but down near Joppa, you couldnt even smell the sea where it is now, It was now nearer my old town of Portobello !!
Regards Ern Barrett


----------



## stevesherratt

*Dolphin*

Ern,

I was on the TS Dolphin Jan, Feb. and March of 62 and like you went back a couple of years ago and could find no trace of the West Old Dock, I went into a little library and asked but no one knew any thing about TS Dolphin but I eventually found the remains of the West Old Dock gate and looking back across the road I saw some shops where Tony’s Sweet Shop and Ice Cream used to be. I discovered one of the little shops was still in Tony’s Family and now run by his Grandson. They no longer make sweets but still make Ice Cream with home made raspberry sauce. 

Good to see this thread on the old Dolphin.

Regards

Steve R770014


----------



## raymarosco

I was on the Dolphin 1956 57.doing the Catering Course.Best memories were of the boat races.I was stroke oar in the Catering Boat and we were never beaten.Have met only one guy since leaving. Did most of my days on BP Tankers working as Catering Boy up to Catering Officer.Left BP in 1968.Last ship was the Tenacity with a Cpt. from Isle of Man.Great ships,great times and great shipmates.Retired last year from the stand-by boats as an Advanced Medical Aider Deck hand.


----------



## sharronscott40

thunderd said:


> I wonder if anyone did their training on the Dolphin in Leith. I was part of the group in the attached photo taken in 1955. If you are in the photo or attended the Dolphin about that time I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> Regards
> Derek Blair


Hi Derek 
My dad Angus Scott joined the TS Dolphin in 1955 did you know him ?

Sharron Scott


----------



## raymarosco

I was on the Dolphin late fifties,as a trainee catering boy.Now retired from the stand by boats,Aberdeen.Raymond Hay.


----------



## sharronscott40

Hi raymond .my dad was in the catering also . Im gonna post a group pic up later today..sharron scott


----------



## backsplice

any of you Dolphin lads know Joe Miller (catering ) from Stonieburn near Bathgate around late 50,s ????? sailed with him on Currie,s "Shetland for 9 months 1958 a good shipmate !!


----------



## jg grant

Hi from NZ, did Dolphin catering 56/57 crewmates I can remember John Slaven, Mungo Brown, Davie Maver, ? Bell?.


----------



## raymarosco

jg grant said:


> Hi from NZ, did Dolphin catering 56/57 crewmates I can remember John Slaven, Mungo Brown, Davie Maver, ? Bell?.


I remember John Slaven and John Bell.I served with them on the Dolphin.John Bell was a chief steward same time as I was in BP late seventies.Heard not heard of him since.R.Hay


----------



## jg grant

Good one mate! You hung in the MN for a long time. I was gone by '66 for refusing a ship going out on the commie coast for two years. I get a bit crankie at the way these guys at the pool could play with your life and then bugger off home at five. Buckingham was one , can't remember the others. Anyway,long gone, thanks for your reply. And don't ask what I think about the N.U.S. that we all paid into for years. No one I know or have been in touch with got a penny back in superan.


----------



## raymarosco

sharronscott40 said:


> Hi raymond .my dad was in the catering also . Im gonna post a group pic up later today..sharron scott


Havent seen any photo of your dad,Doubt if I will know him as the name does not ring any bell.Many thanks for your interest.Regards,Raymond Hay.


----------



## munroejah

*TS Dolphin Leith*



thunderd said:


> I wonder if anyone did their training on the Dolphin in Leith. I was part of the group in the attached photo taken in 1955. If you are in the photo or attended the Dolphin about that time I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> Regards
> Derek Blair


Derek,
The man in the back row third from the left is Bill Alexander. I think he was from Edinburgh. He was senior cadet when I shared a cabin with him on the Benwyvis in 1957. He could play a mean accordion. The fuzzy wuzzys in Port Sudan loved it when he sat in the tween deck playing Scots country dance music while they laboured loading two hundred weight bags of cottonseed.
Also on my intake was Laughton Johnston of Edinburgh (Ben Line)now retired in Shetland.
Ian Donaldson also Edinburgh (Ben Line I think) Last I heard of him many moons ago was he was living in Eyemouth.
Then there was somebody Lindsay also of Edinburgh.
The last person I can remember apart from Capt Tait and Ron Flockart was Simon Featherstonehaugh (pronounced Fanshawe).
My last paid work was as supervisor stevedore based in Hobart.
I'll dig out my old photos to see if I can recall any others. John Munroe


----------



## jg grant

Anyone Remember Ronnie Sommerford (Roy) from TS Dolphin around 1960/61. I sailed with him on the Salmela. He was killed here in NZ a long time ago and I am trying to find out anything I can about him to help his daughter now 43 years old who was a baby when he died and didn't know he was MN. I think he jumped here but what ship I don't know.


----------



## ben27

good afternoon thunder,18.april.2005.15:44.re:t.s.dolphin.i was never at ts dolphin,but I have been reading this old thread,it carries a lot of history for many members,to all those past young men.i say greetings.i hope the MN was to your liking.have a good day,regards ben27


----------



## jack moncrieff

Only just found this site, its been really good reading all the past comments. I was at the Dolphin 10th Sept' 63 till 13th Dec'63 some of us got away a day early to catch the North Boat to Aberdeen. I think that I can remember Davy Thomson (Saltcoats) he was asking about a lad called Baggy who was quite good at boxing. I seem to remember being told that he was lost at sea on either 1st or 2nd trip during bad weather around Aussy / Tasmania. I joined a Shell tanker (Helcion)on 23/12/63 and was sea sick for my 1st week it was a good crew very sympathetic.
bfn Jack Moncrieff R792398


----------



## Aberdonian

Hi Jack: I paid off the _Helcion_ at Shell Haven on 23 May '63, just 5 months prior to you joining her.

Keith


----------



## jack moncrieff

The Helcion would be a coaster at todays standard.
bfn Jack


----------



## George Porteous

I did pre-sea on Dolphin from August 1962, followed by 2 terms at the classroom in the Radar School, the tutor was Capt. Ovens. Mr. Flockhart on the Dolphin was Davy, a great Jamboree who I got to know really well from the late 70's till his passing, his son Colin was on the intake after me and I believe he still lives in South Africa where he was involved in marine survey and insurance.
I did all my tickets at Leith, coming across some of my fellow pupils from the Dolphin.
George Porteous


----------



## cassas

*TS Dolphin*

I did the catering boys course on the dolphin from 1950 to February 1951 and also my Cooks ticket approx. August 1954. Training stood me in good stead was Chief Steward by the time I was 21. Did 10 years at sea I am now in my 80s and remember these years as the happiest of my life. Never did sail with anyone on the same course as me. Good luck to you all Ron Wilson


----------



## hood47

Interested to see Derek Blair's comments on TS Dolphin. I was there in January 1963. I have attached a photo and would love to hear from anyone who was there at the same time.

Me. I am top right

PS.I hope the photo attached ok


----------



## Gordonwill

was on Dolphin deck from26 /4/1955 to29/7 /55 thentwo of mybrothers after me


----------



## jg grant

hood47 said:


> Interested to see Derek Blair's comments on TS Dolphin. I was there in January 1963. I have attached a photo and would love to hear from anyone who was there at the same time.
> 
> Me. I am top right
> 
> PS.I hope the photo attached ok


Alex#67! I clocked you in the picture before I looked at your user name. You will see on this thread that I enquired about Ronnie Sommerford. I now know he jumped from the Rangitata and I have his complete record of ships. However his daughter Michelle never showed any interest and so there was no point in me keeping on. Funny to think though, that in all the time I wondered about her she was only about twenty miles away. Regards Ronnie. It's a hot one here today meta. Just sayi' like.


----------



## hood47

Hi Ronnie. Good to hear from you. I would like to say that I haven't changed much since that 1963 photo, but hey ho, that's life.

It is a pity the way things worked for Roy. I tried to make contact also with his daughter but she did not show any interest. I also tried to contact his brother but his post, I think it is on another site, was some years ago so I really wasn't expecting a reply.

All well here. Hope you and yours have a good Christmas and a Happy 2017.

Alex


----------



## cassas

Was on TS Dolphin as Catering Boy 1950 to 51 Did cooks certificate in 1954 never met any of the lads I was with on the Dolphin I suppose most have gone to the great ship in the sky as I am 82 there wont be many of tht era still around Ron Wilson


----------



## mvsalmela

I tryed to find out about our superan just found dead ends


----------



## jg grant

Alex#57 is that Willie Sharp in front of you to your right?


----------

